# Our First Beach Ride!



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Ride report and pictures here: www.latokarla.blogspot.com

It was my first time hauling her out to ride (me driving the truck), our first visit to the beack and the first large group ride. She was perfect, I could not have asked for a better ride! Just wanted to share =)


----------



## horsgal (Feb 4, 2009)

I bet you had lots of fun!  I love going and riding on the beach. I brought my two yr old horse out last september and she did so good, but unfortunatly she didnt go in the water! lol


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

horsgal said:


> I bet you had lots of fun!  I love going and riding on the beach. I brought my two yr old horse out last september and she did so good, but unfortunatly she didnt go in the water! lol


That's great! Don't you love it when they do better than expected? I'm sure she'll do even better next time. The things that helped us the most were a calm buddy horse that was used to the water and never letting her turn away from the waves.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

How fun! I'm in Riverside. Did you go to Imperial Beach? I've also heard you can ride on Fiesta Island in Mission Bay.

I used to live in WA and could just ride down to the beach from my house. I miss those days! Also lived in CA when I was a kid and we'd go ride at Dana Pt and Laguna, can't do that now..... 

Glad your girl did so well


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

danastark said:


> How fun! I'm in Riverside. Did you go to Imperial Beach? I've also heard you can ride on Fiesta Island in Mission Bay.
> 
> I used to live in WA and could just ride down to the beach from my house. I miss those days! Also lived in CA when I was a kid and we'd go ride at Dana Pt and Laguna, can't do that now.....
> 
> Glad your girl did so well


Hey! Yes we went to Border Field State Park down in IB. 

It must have been so neat to be able to ride from your house to the beach! What a great memory. The closest to that for me was riding to the san diego river and swimming our ponies during the summer as a kid. Not the same as the beach, but still very fun!


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Beach rides are amazing


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Eeeeee I love beach rides their so nice and relaxing!


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

Now I just need to find some local riding buddies to go back with! Anyone here live near San Diego??


----------

